# Experienced Nanny in Maadi



## guyinmaadi

American couple with toddler, seeks an experienced, honest and loyal, English fluent, non-smoking nanny/housekeeper. Some general housekeeping required.

Maadi Digla location. Salary negotiable. Benefits include paid holiday time and paid sick leave. 
Hours 7:30am to 4:00pm 
Long term position for the right candidate with excellent work history and references. 

Please respond to [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## MensEtManus

Not to sound pessimistic, but I find out very unlikely to find an Egyptian maid who speaks English via an online forum. 

However, let me share some tips and ideas (my suggestions are based on experience in Alexandria):
1) Certain Coptic churches have relations with Sudanese and Ethiopian girls looking for work (they take around 50LE-75LE / day). I would visit your nearest Coptic church and ask around there.
2) Place an add in the Waseet magazine (job specific ads cost between 180-275 LE). The magazine is published weekly. Similarly, you can place an ad in El-Ahram newspaper but that would cost significantly more. 
3) Ask your employer for help.

NB: From prior experience, hiring anyone during Ramadan is like asking for rain in July. In other words, folks around here tend to not want to work during Ramadan.


----------



## guyinmaadi

*thanks for your thoughts...*

*Thanks for your thoughts. We did hire our last nanny during Ramadan. We're not necessarily seeking an Egyptian nanny. English literacy is a must for our position. We've lived here for a few years and understand the challenges of finding the right person for this job. We do find that most nannies (in the greater Cairo area) want to work in Maadi for expats. Salaries here are very competitive (and usually surpass) with other areas of Cairo. We have placed an ad with both of our employment communities. When I posted here prior, I received many CVs. 
Thanks again for the reply.

*


MensEtManus said:


> Not to sound pessimistic, but I find out very unlikely to find an Egyptian maid who speaks English via an online forum.
> 
> However, let me share some tips and ideas (my suggestions are based on experience in Alexandria):
> 1) Certain Coptic churches have relations with Sudanese and Ethiopian girls looking for work (they take around 50LE-75LE / day). I would visit your nearest Coptic church and ask around there.
> 2) Place an add in the Waseet magazine (job specific ads cost between 180-275 LE). The magazine is published weekly. Similarly, you can place an ad in El-Ahram newspaper but that would cost significantly more.
> 3) Ask your employer for help.
> 
> NB: From prior experience, hiring anyone during Ramadan is like asking for rain in July. In other words, folks around here tend to not want to work during Ramadan.


----------



## american_muslim

So i realize that you have probobly hired someone for this position... but out of curiosity... I am an experienced lead teacher in a well known preschool, and am working towards my CDA (Child Development Accredidation) and am also a mother. How difficult would it be to find a job as a nanny? I am moving to Egypt to study soon, so I am curious.


----------



## guyinmaadi

Hello American Muslim (Expat Newbie): 

The issue for you will be salary. In countries like Egypt (developing 3rd world), househelp is extremely inexpensive, compared to the US or UK. We have employed a nanny for 600 USD a month, with a bonus salary (once per annum), paid holidays and paid sick leave. 
This is inexpensive compared to our home city, where we would pay 600USD per week, taxes and healthcare. So, for you...coming from the US, you'll be gravely disappointed. 

It's non of my business, but I would seek employment with an international school in a PK or KG program where you could expect some benefits. You'll need to inquire about those positions before you come to Egypt in order to get those over-seas hired benefits. 

Good luck.




american_muslim said:


> So i realize that you have probobly hired someone for this position... but out of curiosity... I am an experienced lead teacher in a well known preschool, and am working towards my CDA (Child Development Accredidation) and am also a mother. How difficult would it be to find a job as a nanny? I am moving to Egypt to study soon, so I am curious.


----------



## MissSusie

*Teacher/Nanny in Maadi*

I am currently between schools, and I am an 
American ExPat. I however am not able to work in schools for a year 
due to an unsavory contract. I have experience as a Nanny in America 
and a grade school teacher (kindergarten-2nd grade) in Egypt at both 
and british and an american school.

Let me know what you were thinking for pay and the needs of a nanny.

feel free to call or text me
0164794039


----------

